

Snapchat's 'disappearing' videos don't actually vanish  - useflyer
http://money.cnn.com/2012/12/28/technology/security/snapchat-security-flaw/index.html?iid=SF_T_Lead

======
Gertig
This doesn't really seem like a privacy breach on the part of Snapchat since
it's your own device that is the "culprit", it is more of a feature of iPhones
than a flaw of Snapchat's.

Also, there are many other ways to "cheat" the Snapchat timed delete of videos
and pictures, eg screenshot or recording with another device.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
No this is on the other person's device.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
You'd think they would flush the cache.

